# Snorkeling around Ft Lauderdale and Keys



## DancingWaters (Mar 14, 2018)

We are headed to Fort Lauderdale and would like to snorkel off the beaches.  Anybody ever do that and where are some good places to snorkel?   We also would like to take a day and head to the keys and are open to snorkeling excursions also.  Any information would be helpful. We are taking our own snorkeling gear


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 16, 2018)

Snorkelling off the beaches in Ft. Lauderdale won't get you much.
The Atlantic in that area is mostly a sand-bottom. But see these lists:
-- http://miami.cbslocal.com/top-lists/best-places-to-snorkel-for-free/
-- http://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/t...re/top-snorkeling-spots-in-south-florida.html

There are also snorkel-dive boat tours. I found these on TripAdvisor:
Sea Experience
Funky Fish Ocean Camp
American Dream Dive Charters
Lauderdale Diver
Aquatic Ventures
Tuff Gong Reggae Boat Tours
.


----------



## DancingWaters (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank you, this is a lot of great I formation.  I have called a few places and just waiting for a return call.  
We are ready to head where it is warm and water activities to enjoy.


----------



## Czahara1 (Mar 22, 2018)

DancingWaters said:


> We are headed to Fort Lauderdale and would like to snorkel off the beaches.  Anybody ever do that and where are some good places to snorkel?   We also would like to take a day and head to the keys and are open to snorkeling excursions also.  Any information would be helpful. We are taking our own snorkeling gear


We enjoyed snorkeling at John Pennekamp Park.  Here's a link.
http://pennekamppark.com/


----------



## DancingWaters (Mar 26, 2018)

We are headed to John Pennekamp park tomorrow. Thank you. We have looked it up and the excursion looks terrific.   Heading to do a snorkeling excursion in the Keys on Thursday with the Fury


----------



## DancingWaters (Apr 4, 2018)

It was so windy last week while we were in Florida that 3 of our much researched snorkeing trips were cancelled.  We had one downsized so we only were taken to the gulf for 1 stop.  Very disappointing but we had a great trip anyway.


----------



## lauramiddl (Apr 7, 2018)

Red Reef park in Boca Raton Florida has a man-made reef just off the shore for easy snorkelling with lots of fish, about a 30 minute drive north of Fort Lauderdale


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 13, 2018)

If you are interested in accessing the reefs from a boat you can try the below companies:

Pompano Dive Center
http://www.pompanodive.com/snorkeling/

South Florida Diving Headquarters in Pompano Beach
https://www.southfloridadiving.com/snorkeling/


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 22, 2018)

When you return, please tell us your experience. We are snorkelers also.


----------



## RNCollins (May 2, 2018)

Here are other locations to snorkel in the keys:

Sombrero Reef National Marine Sanctuary
Starfish Marathon Snorkeling Tours
https://www.starfishsnorkeling.com/

Looe Key National Marine Sanctuary
http://bahiahondapark.com/looe-key-snorkeling-tours.html


This is a great site for snorkeling info for reefs worldwide:
http://www.tropicalsnorkeling.com/


----------



## DancingWaters (May 6, 2018)

Rosebud,
We were only able to take 1 short snorkel excursion because it was so windy that the waves were too big and our other snorkel excursions got cancelled.  We researched and had reservations for the John Pennekamp excursion.  We were disappointed it got cancelled.  A few years ago we went with “The Fury” out of Key West and loved the trip.   Everyone’s advice was very helpful. The weather just didn’t cooperate for us.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 6, 2018)

Most of the reefs are too far off shore to make it a practical to do from the beach.  I am a good swimmer and I wouldn't try it.  You need a very shallow and close to shore reef to make it practical.  Caribbean and Hawaii offer these situations, US mainland locations, not so much.


----------

